# Welche Maus könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## bad_businessman (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Ich denke jezt über eine neue Maus. Es wird viel über MX1000 gesprochen, hat es jemand benützt, kann jemand (ohne Werbung) was dazu sagen?

PS Ich denke auch über ein neues Surface, ich hab viel über  steelpad gehört. Ist das wirklich so toll?


----------



## imweasel (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Hi,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem die MX700 und seit gestern die MX1000 und kann diese nur wärmsten empfehlen. Sie liegt super in der Hand und lässt sich wirklich präzise führen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Seit dem es sie gibt: Microsoft Explorer 3.0.
Ich brauch keinen Schnick-Schnack, sonder nur eine gute Maus, die wunderbar in der Hand liegt und kein halbes Vermögen kostet.


----------



## Avariel (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Hab auch die MX 1000 und kann dazu sagen: Sie ist (für ne Maus) wirklich verdammt teuer, aber sie ist ihr Geld auch wert. Wenn du also bereit bist das Geld auszugeben wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht werden. 
Der Ärger mit den Akkus und so gehört komplett der Vergangenheit an, Der drahtlose Transfer der Daten verursacht nicht den geringsten Lag und das bei Photoshop so nervige überspringen von hin und wieder mal locker drei Pixeln, das meine alte Logitech Mouseman Dual Optic noch hatte ist man auch los.

Als Pad bevorzuge ich persönlich mein schlichtes, schwarzes, unverwüstliches Speedpad


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Ich habe die MX 510, die vorherige Referenz-Maus aus der MX Reihe, kann ie auch nur empfehlen, ist sehr genau und liegt wunderbar in der Hand, außerdem kostet sie nicht so viel. Mir persönlich gefällt die MX 1000 nicht so gut vom Design her.


MfG Radhad


----------



## TobGod (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Also falls du Gamer bist:
Ich habe die Logitech Mouseman Dual Optical,das Pad func surface1030 und jede Menge Silikonspray   Kostenpunkt liegt für alles bei ca.60-70€ Aber dafür läufts wie geschmiert, kann ich dir sagen..


----------



## Cheese (29. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Welche maus könnt ihr mier empfehlen?*

Also ich hab zu Hause die MX310, ich finde die auch super, nehme die auch zu Gamen her und und und... Und ich bin hochzufrieden Also alle Mäuse der MX-Reihe sind super....


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Ebenfalls MX310.

Super Maus.

Super zufrieden.


----------

